# Consensus of Chaffhaye?



## Summer33ny (Dec 19, 2015)

The breeder that gave us our last baby goat had been feeding him chaffhaye. Everything I have heard about alfalfa is that it is too rich for healthy goats and not good for bucklings. She insisted that chaffhaye is different because it's fermented. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually alfalfa hay is fine for any goat. Chaffhaye is fine for them.


----------



## LGFarm01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Alfalfa is fine for goats, just need to watch your calcium to phorosphous ratios, but Chaffhaye, being a fermented feed product, is a dangerous product that can spoil easily and can kill quickly. Stick with good quality hay/alfalfa and other safe feed products and you'll do well.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That's interesting... Everything I've read about chaffhaye has been extremely positive. I switched over to chaffhaye a couple months ago and have noticed that my girls' sides aren't bloated out like they were because they're digesting much more efficiently. It has been a good product in my opinion. Can you explain what can kill them from chaffhaye?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So untrue about alfalfa. I free choice premium-supreme quality alfalfa to all my goats and have also pastured them on an alfalfa field. They do very well on it and stay healthy. I rarely give anything grain. I've never had a case of UC. I've had nothing but excellent results from alfalfa. I won't bother with other hay.

Chaffhaye I have no experience with.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chaffhaye is an excellent product but there is an exp date from the time it is opened.
With the exception of a few samples I have not fed it.
Let's get this straight now; alfalfa is one of the best hays they can get!
We have fed it since the very beginning with NO issues at all.
I have sold goats to homes who only give local hay or timothy. Let me tell you after a few months they did not look as good as mine, even a sister who was bigger than her sibling when she left was smaller & not as well conditioned as her sibling.
I have even heard vets say to never feed alfalfa because of the UC possibility.:roll:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chaffhaye is fermented, yes, but it is not the same thing as silage. The way it is processed and packaged makes it very safe unless the bag has ripped and moisture got in. The innoculant is more along the lines of yogurt/yeast. I used to feed it to my goats when I could afford it, as it is very hard to get up here, therefore, very pricey. Chaffhaye is marketed for goats, 100% safe for all classes of goats. Finding the clumps of culture in the Chaffhaye is like a prize. The goats love it and it's so very good for them. Being fermented, it is easily digested and they can process every little bit of the feed. Mine would lick the last crumb from the bottom of the feeder and would actually pick up any crumbs off the floor, they loved it so much. Milk production went up, butter fat went up and their condition was so much better than feeding alfalfa pellets (we cannot grow alfalfa up here, not enough drying time).

Alfalfa is an awesome feed for any goat. It is not too rich for goats. It will not cause UC in males. It's the imbalance of calcium and phosphorus, with the balance tipped to high phosphorus, that causes the problems. The high calcium causing it is an old wives tale, proven wrong many, many years ago.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought 12 bales of chaffhaye at a grain mill that was closing. I didn't realize that the white stuff inside was ok. I freaked out, thinking it was mold and pitched 3 bales! I fed the rest over time and the goats did so well on it. I am trying to find a supplier. Our grass hay is just a filler, not that good at all.


----------

